# Lawyer's remuneration in UAE



## Vipsy1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am an Indian lawyer with 7 years of PQE. I am about to be offered a role as an in house counsel for an MNC in service industry. I would appreciate the forum's guidance on the minimum remuneration I should expect, exclusive of housing and local travel allowance. Thanks

Vipsy


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

There are hundreds of salary threads on this forum. I strongly advise you go to the Dubai Sticky Thread on salary, as you are very unlikely to get a response here.


----------

